# flat screen outside?



## Scuba_Dave

NO...just send it to me :laughing:

How far from any edge where rain occurs will the TV be located?

I have no idea if it would last
That said I have a saltwater fish tank in the same room (12' away) as my 46" LCD
No problems - but only a year so far


----------



## RegeSullivan

If it is protected from rain/snow it should not be a problem. I suggest you mount it as near the ceiling possible. Be sure you use an adjustable mount because you will want the best viewing angle to beat any problems with light. Even early evening viewing may be difficult but it will be really great once the sun goes down.

Rege


----------



## tripflex

Scuba_Dave said:


> NO...just send it to me :laughing:
> 
> How far from any edge where rain occurs will the TV be located?
> 
> I have no idea if it would last
> That said I have a saltwater fish tank in the same room (12' away) as my 46" LCD
> No problems - but only a year so far



Send me your address, don't need it anyways :thumbup:

Well, i technically have two options, i can mount it on the house side, or the opposite site (preferred location) just offsetting it enough so it wont get damaged (this will also eliminate any sun glare issues)

My thought is...i have this like...exhaust hood that is hanging from the ceiling where i can put my grill under it...im thinking about just sticking it a few feet in front of that, and it will block some of it out!

Just thought of another reason to have this...so when i get up to have my coffee and smoke...i can watch TV! 


Once i close on the house i will post some pictures so you understand what i mean...but i'll give you guys some background info.

3/2 2200 sq ft heated, Orlando, FL
on Lake Orlando, with a pool.

Guess how much i'm paying?....

$166k with them paying 10k in closing costs (bank owned home...miss fannie mae!)

She needs some work, but that's what excites me  the possibilities are endless....

my money however...is not


----------



## Mr Chips

if you are worried, why not put up a cabinet or something you can close when not in useyou can use a wall mount that will allow you to pull it forward and angle if needed


----------



## Termite

I wonder how the liquid crystal or plasma reacts to freezing temps. I'd have concerns about humidity too. Might be worth wiring it and having a mount for it that you can take on and off pretty easily, like when you're entertaining. My plasma is mounted on a mount that makes it really easy to take the TV off with no tools.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I did see one that was built into a cabinet of sorts
It folded up into the ceiling when not in use & the door could then be locked


----------



## gregzoll

I saw a set made for outdoors. The price tag: $6300.


----------



## Knucklez

> I saw a set made for outdoors. The price tag: $


left nut


----------



## RegeSullivan

LCDs will take the freeze thaw cycle well. Some manufactures say not to turn it on when the temp is below freezing. If cold temps were a problem you would not see them in RVs. I have experience with LCDs in freezing temps and have had no problems. I have no experience with plasma but they are becoming more and more popular in RVs so it's hard to imagine the cold would be a problem.

Rege


----------



## tripflex

Well guys...i live in Florida. Freezing temps don't really exist here, i was more worried about the humidity aspect of it...but i guess there is only one way to find out!


----------



## Hurriken

Mr Chips said:


> if you are worried, why not put up a cabinet or something you can close when not in useyou can use a wall mount that will allow you to pull it forward and angle if needed



I think this is a great idea. If you think about it, if it is protected from the elements your only concern is Humidity. I have a TV and a computer in my office with 5 fish tanks (115 gallons total and I'm thinking about adding another 55g) and after 5 years everything is fine. On the other hand, the humidity in FL is stifling. 

If it was me I would build a wall cabinet for it and take the chance.


----------



## tripflex

Hurriken said:


> I think this is a great idea. If you think about it, if it is protected from the elements your only concern is Humidity. I have a TV and a computer in my office with 5 fish tanks (115 gallons total and I'm thinking about adding another 55g) and after 5 years everything is fine. On the other hand, the humidity in FL is stifling.
> 
> If it was me I would build a wall cabinet for it and take the chance.



Yeah, just not too keen on the whole cabinet idea...i think it would look too tacky, plus i would hate having to open it up all the time...UNLESS, i put an electric motor on the doors :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Chips

tripflex said:


> Yeah, just not too keen on the whole cabinet idea...i think it would look too tacky


True, but I am more of a "function over fashion" kinda guy, so i'd rather have tacky than watch my TV die an early death...

you could make it match what is already there, so it blends in.

What if you gutted a big, old gas grill, gave it a fresh coat of paint ( or polished the stainless) added some shelves where the tank used to be , mount the TV under the hood and used it as an entertainment center.

Personally I think that would be tacky and bad ass, all at the same time!!


----------



## Jim West Pa

Hey tripflex, i saw an outdoor flat screen tv on a diy show recently,backyard crashers i think it was, that is waterproof and can handle 0 to 122 degrees.
I can't recall the name right now but a google search should find ya one.


----------



## Mr Chips

tripflex said:


> I know they sell outdoor LCDs but im not willing to spend that much money just to have a TV outside.


The OP is aware that they have them, just trying to reuse what he already has


----------



## tripflex

Yeah, i'm gonna go with just the hanging tv mount...thing that sucks too, i already bought a mount for the tv, a swivel one (tilt and pan) but it just bolts into the wall...hmmmm...now i need to figure out how to make that work with a piece of rigid conduit mounted to the ceiling. 

I'm sure i can figure something out 

I'll post some pictures once i get everything done


----------



## skyla1688

Tripflex -- how did it go? I'm thinking of doing something similar to reuse an existing flatscreen. Hoping between the roof and perhaps getting a cover will be enough (I live in CA so only have to contend with occasional rain and morning moisture).


----------



## GBrackins

trip,

contact the manufacturer and inquire, they should know


----------



## av-geek

Try www.sunbriteTV.com They make TV's designed to be mounted outdoors. My company has installed them in stadiums and schools where they are mounted year-round in below freezing temps and in summertime heat.


----------



## QuickHomeBuyers

A great option would be to buy a viewsonic tv projector for $400 bucks and project a 10ft wide screen at night. Backyard Movie nights!


----------



## Bob Sanders

I keep a flat screen on the front (screened) porch for the Summer. Been doing it for years now with no issues. I have a flat screen at the cabin as well which stays there all Winter. No problems with freezing. We just warm it up for a few hours before firing it.


----------



## mbender2004

As long as it doesn't directly get rained on don't worry about it.


----------



## bassJAM

I moved a 7 year old Samsung 40" LCD on the screened in porch during the summer last year. It stays out there from mid April until November, and we used it just about every evening we watch TV last summer. Cincinnati get's pretty humid too, and I haven't had an issue. Mounted it to the brick wall with a swivel mount from Amazon with the top at about 6.5' high. I'm actually getting ready to move it back from my bedroom to the porch this week.


----------



## Pat Martin

Hay, was just browsing around the forum, never really thought of the idea, but reading though this thread it sparked many 

Good luck with your project, and thanks for starting a very interesting thread for home entertainment. For me, this is just a dream still, but a good one! h0h0!


----------



## tribe_fan

I have been to many bars and restaurants in the north and south where the environment is semi - outside, so I say go for it.


----------



## postwick

How about a cover for it for when you aren't using it? Simple. And I don't know why you'd worry about humidity...what if you lived in a house with no AC? You wouldn't even think twice about having a TV inside.


----------



## Koolhaas

I had a 55" LG LCD outside for a year and no problems. That TV would hang on the side of my house in the back yard, and when I wasn't using it, it would go in my detached garage. Never any issues.

I have a 40" vizio mounted under a covered porch right now. No issuse so far after 3 months. it stays there. When it gets super humid, i turn the porch fans on to keep it dry. I have a cover for it, but I don't use it that much. It's mostly unprotected besides being under the covered porch. No rain can get it. The TV was only $260. If it breaks or quits working, i'll buy another. Much cheaper and easier than buying a $2k sunbright.


----------



## Handy44

Years ago i had an 55" plasma TV over one or two weeks in a tent like this on my terrace.








source:http://www.r-zs.com/en/

Temps about 14°F till 5°F
Nothing happend. In addition the tv heated the tent!:laughing:


----------

